# How much length do you lose per cut (wood)



## Fletch_W

If you had an 8 foot 2x4 and you were cutting it into 12 inch pieces, when you get to the end, the piece wouldn't be a full 12 inches, right? Is there some kind of rule of thumb on how much to calculate what you will lose when making alot of cuts on one length of wood?

Google hasn't helped me. 

Would you just go by your blade thickness?

This is probably a stupid question but it's ok, if I was worried about looking stupid on the internet I would have killed myself by now. 

Thanks!


----------



## JustUs4All

Measure the width of the saw blade to the outside of opposing teeth.  Multiply that width by the number of cuts that are to be made.


----------



## sinclair1

You can calculate roughly how much the cuts lose, but you can't know if your going to be short until you measure your 8 ft lumber.Most are the same by vendor, but each company varies. I have seen some 8'4"


----------



## T.P.

Most about 1/2" long or so.


----------



## sinclair1

T.P. said:


> Most about 1/2" long or so.


 I have some now that are running about 1/2 long. If you need to pick up some space you can use a band saw.


----------



## jimbo4116

Table saw, skil saw, miter saw, radial arm saw all take out 1/8 inch give or take a 64th for wear on the teeth or warp on the blade.


----------



## mattech

One way to make sure eache piece is to measure and cut one piece, then measure and cut the next piece, and so on, if you have enough cuts its possible to only have 7 pieces.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

cut about 1/2 way thru a 2x4, measure the kerf (amount taken out by the blade) multiply x7 and you will know how much you are going to lose on 8 pieces.  Most lumber is a little long, but if your blades cuts 1/8 kerf, the board ain't gonna be 7/8 long. You are gonna have a scrap piece.


----------



## hunter rich

if you don't have a set of calipers make a partial cut in a piece of scrap an measure the width of your cut. Sinclair1 hit on a good idea also. 

You need to decide if you need the ends to be square, or if you are happy with the "factory end cut". If you need to make a squaring cut you will have to deduct that from the board length as well.  If you have a 96" length you will only get seven 12" pieces no matter how thin your saw kerf is.


----------



## Fletch_W

Thanks to all!  You've saved me alot of grief.


----------



## basschaser

Prolly lose close to an inch,  cheaper to buy studs, they should measure 92 5/8


----------



## jonkayak

You can get a pretty good thin kerf Diablo blade at Home Depot. Those Diablo blades cut like a hot knife through butter. Worth the extra pennies.


----------



## Fletch_W

jonkayak said:


> You can get a pretty good thin kerf Diablo blade at Home Depot. Those Diablo blades cut like a hot knife through butter. Worth the extra pennies.



Thanks, you are a great American.


----------



## The Longhunter

Well, my father, who was pretty much a master craftsman, showed my the sure fire way to do that.  Cut one piece to length.  Then use ONLY that piece to mark the next piece, and cut.  Then use ONLY the original piece to mark the next piece.

The reason for doing this is not matter how accurate you are with a rule, the pieces will grow or shrink as you measure and saw.

As to the width of the kerf, it depends on the set of the teeth, so the cut is wider than the thickness of the saw blade. Easiest way to determine is measure a piece of scrap, cut, then put the pieces back together, and measure and see how much you lose.  Unless it is a thin kerf sawblade, it will be about 1/4"


----------



## jigman29

Measure 12 inches and cut to the inside of the line and re-measure this will show you how much your losing.


----------



## shakey gizzard

A 2x4x8 is rarely exactly 8ft long! Measure first!


----------

